# Post



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi 

I am aiming to be in cyprus / march - april and was wondering is it possible to set up po box for mail diversion before i go ? 

anyone done this ? any ideas ?

Bev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am aiming to be in cyprus / march - april and was wondering is it possible to set up po box for mail diversion before i go ?
> 
> ...


P.O. boxes are not always to get as there has been such a great demand for them the post offices are finding it hard to keep up.
A lot will depend on where you are going to be in Cyprus.
I havnt heard of anyone setting one up before coming over. We tend to let our clients use ours until they get one of their own.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

We had to show a rental agreement and passports to get a post box. We were lucky as a new post office just opened in Limassol so had available post boxes. We find the post from the UK really quick and reliable to our post box, which it definately wasn't to our house!


----------



## ali3112 (Oct 20, 2008)

Aase said:


> We had to show a rental agreement and passports to get a post box. We were lucky as a new post office just opened in Limassol so had available post boxes. We find the post from the UK really quick and reliable to our post box, which it definately wasn't to our house!


We tried to set up a post box in Pissouri last week but there are none available till February, so we're still getting our UK mail redirected to a friend in Larnaca, which is a bit of a pain as it's an hour's drive there and back to collect the post!


----------

